# Quick Dummy for Pneumatic Rigs: Tutorial



## JustJimAZ

Thanks for posting Terra.


----------



## operatingnurse

Woohoo! More goodness with the Big Day right around the corner. Thanks.


----------



## Deadview

Hi Terra, I enjoyed your pneumatics video and have to ask you where do you get a program that will run off of the laptop you were using and how it will tie into the remote you were using ? I'm no computer wiz but have good knowledge of basic operations. Let me know if I can go to a computer store or what I could do to order such a program. Thanks, Drew Ludwig (Deadview Cemetery)


----------

